# First largemouth of the year



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Forgot to post this...

Fishing a little place at the North Chagrin Reservation last thursday. Caught 3 largies; a twelve incher and 2 sixteen inchers on small Storm shad swimbaits. I sight fished the first by throwing a moss-green tube over a log, then watched the bass come out and turn back around. When I threw the swimbait WHAM!, he was all over it. Those plastic swimbaits have super-realistic action and appearance. What a great way to get a head start on spring! These were by no means lunkers, but it sure felt good to have a bass on the business end of my rod.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Is this in that little pond? I've driven by there a bunch but never fished it.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

archman said:


> Is this in that little pond? I've driven by there a bunch but never fished it.


You're probably thinking of strawberry pond. I was not there. 

Hint: I was close enough to the river to grab my steelhead rod if the bass bite was off. In fact, I was hiding from some steelheaders as they griped their way back to the parking spot. Didn't want anyone to see me catching fish, especially some desperate hombres itching for any sort of bite. It's not exactly a vast body of water.


----------

